
The Artistry of China’s Ivory Puzzle Balls - mmcclure
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/puzzle-balls-from-guangzhou
======
Scaevolus
Mammoth tusk ivory could be used to legally make more balls like this, but I
believe the current style is to carve the entire huge tusk for greater effect.

[https://www.rferl.org/a/the-mammoth-
pirates/27939865.html](https://www.rferl.org/a/the-mammoth-
pirates/27939865.html)

~~~
hayksaakian
The article you linked makes very effective use of animations, interspersed
between content to illustrate complex ideas.

I'm genuinely thankful that you shared it, it was very interesting.

